# Does HGH raise e2/prolactin....?



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, does HGH raise estrogen/prolactin?

I'm on trt and get bloods done quite often, and would like to no if growth interferes with these hormones?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've never heard or read anywhere that it does.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know certains peps raise prolactin levels so maybe gh does too, I'm not sure tbh


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

haza said:


> Hey, does HGH raise estrogen/prolactin?
> 
> I'm on trt and get bloods done quite often, and would like to no if growth interferes with these hormones?


estrogen n but prolactin I believe can be raised. I get prolactin type sides from gh including loss of libido :-(


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes it can


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Carlsberg said:


> estrogen n but prolactin I believe can be raised. I get prolactin type sides from gh including loss of libido :-(


Thanks bud....

I thought as my balls have gone very tight....this happened to me a while back when my prolactin went high and I had to add some dostinex in


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Yes it can


Thanks mate, any idea how much dostinex to add in?....I'm on nebido trt every 8 weeks and 4iu HGH....

I had bloods for prolactin two weeks ago and reading was 411mu/L ( 56-277 ) I had been on growth approx one month....


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

haza said:


> Thanks mate, any idea how much dostinex to add in?....I'm on nebido trt every 8 weeks and 4iu HGH....
> 
> I had bloods for prolactin two weeks ago and reading was 411mu/L ( 56-277 ) I had been on growth approx one month....


0.5mg twice a week mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

haza said:


> Thanks mate, any idea how much dostinex to add in?....I'm on nebido trt every 8 weeks and 4iu HGH....
> 
> I had bloods for prolactin two weeks ago and reading was 411mu/L ( 56-277 ) I had been on growth approx one month....


no mate as when i get it from GH i stop the GH or lower the dose or the method of injection and it goes...


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> 0.5mg twice a week mate


Nice one Hotdog mate will add that in....


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> no mate as when i get it from GH i stop the GH or lower the dose or the method of injection and it goes...


ok, can't really lower the dose, as started on 2iu and built up to 4....2iu morning 2iu night....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

haza said:


> ok, can't really lower the dose, as started on 2iu and built up to 4....2iu morning 2iu night....


probably not what you want to hear but you may have to drop all use buddy....


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> probably not what you want to hear but you may have to drop all use buddy....


There's no point in coming of all hgh just because prolactin is a bit high....You have to take the pros with the cons, and the pros outweigh the cons IMO....

The cons being highish prolactin, the pros being, injurys are much better, sleep is amazing, I feel like I'm 21 again, better well being, the list goes on....

As for prolactin, i get bloods done often so can control this, as Hotdog stated dostinex 0.5 2x week and already balls have dropped, will be getting bloods done in 3 weeks so will update


----------

